# IMAX 3D at home!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Well, I finally got around to purchasing the IMAX Ultimate 3D Collection. It consists of 3 3D IMAX movies along with 2 LCD shutter glasses, cables and video synchro box.

All I have to say is WOW! The system actually works. The 3D effect is done by a process called field sequential video. It overlays 2 separate images on the screen each only appearing 15 times per second. The LCD glasses are synchronized to the video using a small box that flickers each eye light to dark in time with the video signal. This gentleman pretty much explains what movies are in the set along with his thoughts which are pretty accurate:

http://groups.google.com/[email protected]&rnum=3

The only thing he is incorrect about is that this system WILL work on a digital TV if you have the right sort of DVD player. At first I plugged in the RCA video jack to the HDTV running through the synchro box as per the instructions. The picture looked horrible and scrambled since the progressive line doubler in the TV would not display the video correctly. Just for kicks, I switched over to the component inputs where my DVD player was also plugged in. When I switched my DVD player into progressive mode, the picture cleared up and was displaying perfect 3D! As a matter of fact better than on my regular analog TV because the missing lines are filled in while each half field of video is being displayed for each eye. Very cool stuff!

I must say that I really enjoyed "Encounter in the third dimension" and "Haunted Castle". The 3D effect in those are first class and look almost as good as in the actual IMAX although they obviously lack the pinpoint detail.

Be sure to read the info in the above link for more about this box set. If you would like to start collecting IMAX 3D movies at home, this is the way to do it! The glasses will also work with other field sequential 3D home videos and some video games. I picked my set up here for $59 with free shipping. Well worth the price!

http://www.deepdiscountdvd.com/dvd.cfm?itemID=SLG009910


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

So, are the glasses wired or wireless?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The glasses that come in the set are wired with a very long extension cable. There is an option to purchase a wireless adapter.


----------

